# Gentoo 2004.0 + AMD 64 + ATI = urgs

## XPaPa

Ich bekomme einfach das ATI-Modul nicht compiliert  :Sad:  im source scheinen ja vorbereitungen für amd 64 und ia64 zu sein jedoch nur ein Anfang ? 

Hat es einer schon geschafft auf einem 64bit gentoo erfolgreich zu compilieren ? und wenn ja dann wie  :Wink: 

----------

## Beforegod

Glaube nicht das es so schnell geht.

Der Ati Treiber selbst ist binary (übersetzt) und von daher noch nicht auf ia64 bzw. amd64 abgestimmt.

Schreib mal ne Mail an ATI.

----------

